# About time, BANHAMMER incoming!



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

*https://www.bbc.com/news/business-56368058*


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

For serious offense this is a good step. If this is for stupid crap Uber pulls then no.

Edit: stupid crap like 4 month BG checks and fake claims of vehicle damage or missing stickers.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> For serious offense this is a good step. If this is for stupid crap Uber pulls then no.


My experience in over 4 years doing Uber is, if Uber bans you, you likely deserved it.

Obviously the one banned is going to say they didn't do it. They likely did.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> My experience in over 4 years doing Uber is, if Uber bans you, you likely deserved it.
> 
> Obviously the one banned is going to say they didn't do it. They likely did.


What about the ****ing ******bags who will report a driver as drunk or refused a service dog because the driver didn't want to do the 0.5 mile roundtrip to the drive-thru with 20 cars in line?

Or because Lyft has a stricter policy on cancels and deactivated a driver for too many cancellations. Are you ok with that too?

For sexual assault and the serious offenses sure.

For mundane things absolutely not.

If someone is wrongfully deactivated for bogus reasons and then banned by the other app, I hope they sue Uber/Lyft over this and get a ginormous payout.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

New2This said:


> What about the @@@@ing @@@@@@bags who will report a driver as drunk or refused a service dog because the driver didn't want to do the 0.5 mile roundtrip to the drive-thru with 20 cars in line?
> 
> Or because Lyft has a stricter policy on cancels and deactivated a driver for too many cancellations. Are you ok with that too?
> 
> ...


Im in no way arguing that passengers can be absolute lying f*cks. All I'm saying (said) is that most that have been deactivated deserved to have been. If you've been accused of ANYTHING multiple times.&#8230;&#8230;it's the old "where there's smoke, there's fire" It's the same reason you get deactivated for ANY 3 incidents in 3 years, whether you were at fault, or not.

Over 4 years I've never been accused of anything, and I've put multiple people out on the side of the road. Cancelled dozens of trips that I didn't want, and left people at 5 minutes and 1 second on a multi stop. Sure, my rating is 4.94 when it should be 5.0, but I've never been accused of anything. Meanwhile, I've seen it, and people "brag" about doing scumbag things every day.


----------



## collusioninc (Mar 12, 2021)

How is that even legal?

Does the TOS have a section where they can share my personal info with another company?

A company that could'nt pass their own background check because neither Lyft or Uber could?

Collusion much?

Uber runs a background check then accepts or denies.
Lyft runs a background check then accepts or denies.

Is it a USA based check only what did all the africans and foriegn drivers do in their homelands 1-25+ years ago?
This all security theater theres drivers for uber lyft that were hacking offs kids arms and plundering villages a few years back haha
war vets that were wearing human ears and carrying heads in backpacks decades ago

how bout if you scared of the evil stranger coming to pick your loser a s s cant afford a car or dont have any friends, family, coworkers to take you to your minimum wage job or to some trick house.... you dont use an app to request said stranger and buy a effing car like a 16 year old "adult"

Both still use checkr far as I know and that's really all the due dilligence a job that pays illegal predatory wages from 1974 of .60 a mile should require. I mean it's on the receipts what other unemployables than murderers and rapists would sign up for such rates?

Seriously at this point if you need a background check for a $3 an hour gig theire pretty much unemployable at that point what should they do? Get a burner uber account and staart a car jacking company?

This beyond hillaious how many people would an uber lyft driver need to murder and rape to be fined billions like uber lyft... and literally be banned from cities/countries/continents lol thats some war crimes stuff but $3 an hour NO JOB FOR YOU.

*adding friction slowed growth Travis k didn't want to verify rider accounts(yet scooters need photo I.D. to verify) and kept allowing scammers to use apps like burner for fake numbers & only requiring email and credit card number

burning 50 million per week in china on free rides, bonuses, and incentives wrote letter to investors stating growth there was 400 times faster than ny, half the data was faked which is FRAUD

Mexican cartels would use fraud accounts to call drivers, burn, steal their cars, murder some, passengers were robbed, stabbed, 16 drivers in brazil were murdered this way, Travis k still didn't want the friction of verifying rider accounts

Uber designed app so drivers microphone would pick up the sound of Lyfts ping sound, Travis k approved it said he â€œdidn't want any calls from the FTC thoughâ€

most know about the tracking people after the ride ending, Uber kept feature live for years before shutting it down

20% of Uber rides went to fraud & scam riders a 50 person fraud team was started in ny, a drug & prostitution ring was rampant, (still are itâ€™s pretty much entire 3rd shift minus drunks going to get drunk) they followed the ring for months teamed with nypd and in stings would relay info to police to pull over driver & arrested everyone involved

stolen credit cards were stealing least 2 billion in free rides just in china delivering drugs, & prostitutes, hundreds of millions in u.s.a*

Cabs have partitions for a reason and it's not to protect the rider.

Any murderer, rapist, stick up kid, robber, junkie, scammer, covid carrier can get an anonymous burner account in minutes after being banned 10+ times and drivers are the unsafe ones?

This like walmart calling target about craig who was caght stealing boxes and fired on his day off. no due process, no evidence so target wont hire him

pretty sure this illegal and wil be another lost lawsuit that harms actual humans in the process

geez the gig pays $4 gross to deliver a human or taco 1-10 miles in real time which is literally pennies per hour net
cant the rapists and murderers whove served their time be human trafficked by an app?
whats wrong with the world? whers the humanity?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

collusioninc said:


> How is that even legal?
> 
> Does the TOS have a section where they can share my personal info with another company?
> 
> ...


Long story short, you're not wrong. Ya have to remember EVERYTHING Uber/Lyft is proprietary. Including your info, because you agreed to it in the TOS that you agreed to. If you don't like it, don't drive for em. Remember, you're not an employee.


----------



## collusioninc (Mar 12, 2021)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Long story short, you're not wrong. Ya have to remember EVERYTHING Uber/Lyft is proprietary. Including your info, because you agreed to it in the TOS that you agreed to. If you don't like it, don't drive for em. Remember, you're not an employee.


illegal terms in contracts or agreements are non binding and illegal

i personally dont care
just see it as another lost class action for illegal activity

cheaper to pay the fine and be forced by courts i suppose in bizzaro world

the gig pays $3 an hour on 90% of requests
.60 a mile is from 1974

none of this should be necessary
a good ride should be not being raped or murdeered otherwise you gettin what you pay for
what itelligent person signs up at those rates? its not lawyesr and doctors who do you excpect to be signing up for jobs that pay $3 an hour and why are they being harrassed lol

literally no one will be eligible to be an uber driver
clean background can do 3rd grade math folks have better options


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

collusioninc said:


> How is that even legal?
> 
> Does the TOS have a section where they can share my personal info with another company?
> 
> ...


SOUNDS LIKE AN " ANTITRUST MATTER"

NEEDS FEDERAL INVESTIGATION !


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Well there goes any possibility of this working full time right out the window.

if you can’t work AT ALL over Uber thinking your insurance documents are fake until go into a green light hub this means lyft won’t let you work until uber approves the insurance documents reverses the “permanent deactivation, then you can BEGIN to have lyft reactivate you.

same goes with any petty false allegation deactivation.

I mean I’ve been permanently deactivated several times and been able to turn the tables on the customer with the dash camera.

how long is it going to take lyft to reactivate you after you get Uber to reverse their permanent deactivation?

that’s my question.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Im in no way arguing that passengers can be absolute lying f*cks. All I'm saying (said) is that most that have been deactivated deserved to have been. If you've been accused of ANYTHING multiple times.&#8230;&#8230;it's the old "where there's smoke, there's fire" It's the same reason you get deactivated for ANY 3 incidents in 3 years, whether you were at fault, or not.
> 
> Over 4 years I've never been accused of anything, and I've put multiple people out on the side of the road. Cancelled dozens of trips that I didn't want, and left people at 5 minutes and 1 second on a multi stop. Sure, my rating is 4.94 when it should be 5.0, but I've never been accused of anything. Meanwhile, I've seen it, and people "brag" about doing scumbag things every day.


I was deactivated once for refusing to take a mother with her 3 little ones and only one child seat. She accused me of racial discrimination. They immediately kicked me off/deactivated and I just drove the other app until we cleared it up. But shouldn't I have had some redress for this false accusation? Uber/Lyft should be trading info on banned riders as well.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't understand why Lyft would agree to this. If this happened, who would drive for Lyft? There would be nobody left to drive for Lyft. Lyft relies on Uber banning drivers to form the bulk of its driver force.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> My experience in over 4 years doing Uber is, if Uber bans you, you likely deserved it.
> 
> Obviously the one banned is going to say they didn't do it. They likely did.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I don't understand why Lyft would agree to this. If this happened, who would drive for Lyft? There would be nobody left to drive for Lyft. Lyft relies on Uber banning drivers to form the bulk of its driver force.


So true.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Just today I got a passenger with a service dog.
Probably wasn’t a service dog.
How a driver can proof anything against any accusations.?
Dash cams must be mandatory on all ride share vehicle, with a consent signed yet the passengers in the agreement .


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Dice Man said:


> Just today I got a passenger with a service dog.
> Probably wasn't a service dog.
> How a driver can proof anything against any accusations.?
> Dash cams must be mandatory on all ride share vehicle, with a consent signed yet the passengers in the agreement .


Dashcams May save you in a court. Uber/Lyft couldn't care less. If Uber/Lyft wants you gone, you're gone. Neither company cares whether you drive for them, or not.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I predicted this six months ago when I posted this....


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Lyft can't afford to enforce this, Uber will manipulate data and make them deactivate the few cats they have driving for them.

Let's see who is smarter and follows the new deactivation policy.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I don't understand why Lyft would agree to this. If this happened, who would drive for Lyft? There would be nobody left to drive for Lyft. Lyft relies on Uber banning drivers to form the bulk of its driver force.


Dead give away is when they only have a Lyft sticker on their car. The real question is is will they share the same information on banned paxes? I believe many of Lyft's paxes have been banned from the Uber. I know because I picked up a couple who I had gotten banned from Uber. I'm surprised (thankful) they didn't recognize me, although they really deserved it.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Bevital said:


> Dead give away is when they only have a Lyft sticker on their car. The real question is is will they share the same information on banned paxes? I believe many of Lyft's paxes have been banned from the Uber. I know because I picked up a couple who I had gotten banned from Uber. I'm surprised (thankful) they didn't recognize me, although they really deserved it.


I can't tell you last time I had a Lyft OR Uber sticker on my car. I certainly don't now either!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Bevital said:


> Dead give away is when they only have a Lyft sticker on their car. The real question is is will they share the same information on banned paxes? I believe many of Lyft's paxes have been banned from the Uber. I know because I picked up a couple who I had gotten banned from Uber. I'm surprised (thankful) they didn't recognize me, although they really deserved it.


And when they have the LyftAmp in the window chugging around all night on base rates on Lyft while Uber is surging like crazy!

And I agree on the passengers too. Many of the paxholes are on Lyft because they got banned from Uber. In fact, I know a lady who got banned from Uber and she takes Lyft all the time. She actually managed to get banned from Lyft too (months later), but was able to get her account reinstated on Lyft when she called support.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Less perverts on the platform = more surge for me.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

collusioninc said:


> a good ride should be not being raped or murdeered otherwise you gettin what you pay for


LOL


----------

